# What are your favorite dogs food recently?



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi huys. What are your favorite dog foods recently? Could you please list them and why do you feed them to your boys and or girls?

Well my favorite dog food recently is Lily's kitchen. I have tried Orijen, Acana and Taste of the wild which are all grain free. My breeder told me that yorkie or maltese can't be feed with very high protein and that's why I looked for a lower protein dog food other than Orijen, Acana etc.

From what I read, Lily's kitchen seems to be a very good dog food. It's a grain free and holistic dog food.

You can see one of their videos on youtube. Herre is the link:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyJv7sd1tS8"]Lily's Kitchen - YouTube[/ame]

And here is lily's kitchen site:
Who's Lily?

Please share your favorite dog food recently and why?

If you guys ever try Lily's kitchen dog food, please share your opinion too.


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

my puppy is mostly on Stella and chewys and I sometimes gives acana but I actually switched today to now! grain free. the acana gave her horrible breath and would bloat her up. hopefully now! will be different...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

